

Mexican Lady blogs to warn about drug violence is Killed and uploaded to Twitter - jcslzr
http://www.borderlandbeat.com/2014/10/vxt-blogger-kidnapped-and-killed.html

======
excalq
This is the same shit as happened in cities like Chicago during the 1920s,
with the same cause: prohibition. I wonder when our incompetent politicians
are going to realize that ending drug prohibition is the counter-intuitive,
but well evidenced solution for this tragic decades long tragedy?

~~~
excalq
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Valentine's_Day_Massacre](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Valentine's_Day_Massacre)
[http://www.umich.edu/~eng217/student_projects/nkazmers/organ...](http://www.umich.edu/~eng217/student_projects/nkazmers/organizedcrime2.html)

